# WIP Aoshima KITT



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is my KITT that I'm working on. It will have the full lighting treatment, fog lights, tail lights, fiber optic dash and console and turn signals.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

NICE! Which of the kits is this one? 
Looking forward to the interior lighting. Hope you'll add some tips or follow up on it. I'd like to go all out on mine too.









Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the season 2 version. I'll post pics of the lighted dash tomorrow night.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking good so far! I still have yet to build my Aoshima KITT, but it looked like a real winner.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I didn't know there were different versions of KITT for each season. But I am aware of the changes made to KITT for the 5th and final season, and that's one of the reasons I think the show got canned.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, the car changed subtly for each season. It went from four fog lights to six, one computer screen to two, it had smoked covers over the turn signals to a solid nose, etc...

Oh and yeah the Pursuit mode kinda sucked. Aoshima makes that one too!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

"Super pursuit mode", all I got to say is lame especialy considering how KITT went around corners when in SPM.


----------

